# Who Drew Tags?



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I pulled a 2nd hunt in Bergland. How'd everyone do?


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I drew one for the Red Oak unit


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My son drew second Newberry hunt.I opted for another point,figured trying for one bear was enough


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can someone post link I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

duke7581 said:


> Can someone post link I can't find it. Thanks


Here you go: https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just search Michigan dnr bear permits.worked for me.Good luck with your draw.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Unsucessful again for baldwin with 9 points... well maybe next year...:sad:


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I drew Amasa 1st hunt..................


----------



## swamp buck (Jul 23, 2006)

I also drew one for the red oak hunt.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

target-panic said:


> I drew Amasa 1st hunt..................


That's a good one. Killed my last on that hunt.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Unsucessful NR 9pts Amasa:rant:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

swamp buck said:


> I also drew one for the red oak hunt.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


How many points did it take for Red Oak this year???


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

9 points & unsuccessful draw for a non-res, that's getting up there in point requirements.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2012 Bear drawing.


This is what I found.


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

3 pts.. unsuccessful in the Baraga unit


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Unsuccessful in newberry with 6 pts.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My wife didn't draw for Baldwin with 11 points.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Got mine Baraga 1st hunt 3pts.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Sprytle said:


> Unsucessful again for baldwin with 9 points... well maybe next year...:sad:




I have the same # of points and am waiting on Baldwin. Looking at the draw results spreadsheet from 2011, probably still have 250+ people ahead of us in points, so at 50 or so tags issued per year, probably looking at least another 5 years to have any kind of chance.


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Got drawn for Baraga 2nd period


----------

